# Do Intel Optane really boost games performance up 50%+?



## remunramu (Sep 18, 2017)

So I saw some reviewer claim Intel optane can boost games performance drastically








Is this really legit? ssd 100fps while optane 180 fps!!! Thats a HUGE improvement!
But I also saw Hardwarecannucks and other reviewers said Intel optane is pretty much useless if you're using ssd.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 18, 2017)

Its useless. Optane and SSDs just help maps load faster and nothing else.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 18, 2017)

Looks like BS to me.


----------



## fizhsmile (Sep 18, 2017)

He is clearly lowering the settings during the test with optane drive. I agree that is just BS. He is probably just intel guy promoting optane drive in a BS way, remember Intel called epyc "glued together" in their presentation months ago?


----------



## infrared (Sep 18, 2017)

It is bs, it _might_ have an effect on loading times, and _possibly_ reduce stutter (if a slow hdd is the cause).. But it pretty much has nothing to do with fps, that's all gpu/cpu.

A fast nvme ssd will always give you the best in terms of read/write/latency. Hard drive is the slowest option, an optane boosted hdd will be a compromise. Close to SSD speeds with data that is accessed regularly, but not fast in all situations. Personally I'd prefer the money go to an actual SSD.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh!! I want to double my fps, no need to get a new GPU/CPU anymore!!!
I just buy a HDD and Intel Optane!


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 18, 2017)

God bless youtube... anyone with a damn camera and internet access can make videos and put them up.. wow.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 18, 2017)

That's 100% distilled bullshit. It may improve microstuttering in games that heavily use texture streaming, but other than that it just improves load times, not framerate. For that, you have to buy faster graphic card.


----------



## r9 (Sep 18, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Oh!! I want to double my fps, no need to get a new GPU/CPU anymore!!!
> I just buy a HDD and Intel Optane!



The word on the street is that Optane can also make you last twice as long, if you catch my drift.


----------



## R00kie (Sep 18, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Oh!! I want to double my fps, no need to get a new GPU/CPU anymore!!!
> I just buy a HDD and Intel Optane!


This definitely beats downloading more RAM.


----------



## remunramu (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks! so its confirmed then 100% bs.


----------



## Frick (Sep 18, 2017)

https://downloadmoreram.com/


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 18, 2017)

Frick said:


> https://downloadmoreram.com/


If you have faster internet do you download ram faster, or do you download faster ram?


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 18, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> If you have faster internet do you download ram faster, or do you download faster ram?


MIND BLOWN...

Chicken... or da eggzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2017)




----------

